# Wheels needed



## Bigdub (Jul 17, 2018)

Anyone have any nice wheels for sale


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Some details/spec might help fella.


----------



## Lestat2369 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have these 4 ssr wheels 17x9


----------



## Bigdub (Jul 17, 2018)

Looking for 18 x9.5 or 10.5 lmgt4 or similar for a r34 thank s guys


----------

